# yummy vitals from big dowdy



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2014)

got a surprise package from Rodney today  . it had 3 sticks of totally tasty smoke venison sticks mild / hot and hotter. and man is it good thank you my friend . this wont last long nope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2014)

I got a package from Rodney today- Havin to fight the grandkid off from the jerky.  The man is the confirmed jerky king!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2014)

it is dam good mike . started on the mild then ill work myself up to the rear end burning stuff . great flavor for sure


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2014)

I got the cajun and the jerky- BOTH are tasty- I see something wrong with yours- I think you should send west for proper inspection.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

So now you all know I wasn't exaggerating how good this stuff is. Not to say Ducks isn't that stuff is still in my memory but Duck I think my memory needs a little refreshing don't forget me I am willing t pay. WoodBarter has the Sausage and Jerky Dynasty cornered.

We need a north vs south jerky contest! I will be the judge declare it a draw and the winner will be me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2014)

lol were gettin ready for a few batches soon kevin the boys got a couple deer down already and a boat load of ducks and geese. ill have to use jerky as peanuts when i send that cherry on down lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol were gettin ready for a few batches soon kevin the boys got a couple deer down already and a boat load of ducks and geese. ill have to use jerky as peanuts when i send that cherry on down lol



Haha your jerky is worth more than the cherry per pound I gar-own-tee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't tell anybody but I got that same box of goodies in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope it is to every ones liking. My whole house smells of smoked treats till the end of the year. Got some Habanero sausage setting up for smoking tomorrow. This is a first so will have to report back how it turns out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

If any of yall is into a good batch of beans, fried potatoes and corn bread use the summer sausage diced up instead of ham hocks. I have some jalapeno or cajun that got a little too hot and dont look right to send out to snack on but the first" I will take it" I will ship out for you to do a batch of beans. You got to post pictures as well. As long as your in the states !


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll buy some from you!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

No sell just send as gifts. So are you claiming the free stick?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> No sell just send as gifts. So are you claiming the free stick?



I guess I am!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

PM me you address


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 8, 2014)

WOW !!!!almost an hour to claim the free stick.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2014)

I too am the recipient of some of this world famous sausage. It truly is -( no BS or gratuitous smoke blown anywhere ) the best summer sausage i have ever tasted. The smoke is the layer of flavor that puts it WAY over the top. It is not too strong and not too weak. It is artfully and exactly executed. I have shared this with Rodney privately but want to publicly say HATS OFF TO THE CHEF. 

That being said, as I read how many of us have been the recipient of Rodney's generosity I realize that not only has he spent his time and culinary talent for our benefit, he has shelled out shipping for all of us. When you do the math plus the cost of production Rodney has topped the generosity chart. So Rodney - I will seek an opportunity to repay the kindness

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I too am the recipient of some of this world famous sausage. It truly is -( no BS or gratuitous smoke blown anywhere ) the best summer sausage i have ever tasted. The smoke is the layer of flavor that puts it WAY over the top. It is not too strong and not too weak. It is artfully and exactly executed. I have shared this with Rodney privately but want to publicly say HATS OFF TO THE CHEF.
> 
> That being said, as I read how many of us have been the recipient of Rodney's generosity I realize that not only has he spent his time and culinary talent for our benefit, he has shelled out shipping for all of us. When you do the math plus the cost of production Rodney has topped the generosity chart. So Rodney - I will seek an opportunity to repay the kindness


amen ----what he said


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> it is dam good mike . started on the mild then ill work myself up to the rear end burning stuff . great flavor for sure


Dave your supposed to eat it not stick it in your rear end! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

What I really like about the jerky is he doesn't make it too salty. Most jerky is too salty this stuff just rocks I mean rocked the jerky is already gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 9, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dave your supposed to eat it not stick it in your rear end! LOL.


I meant outy not ineee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> I meant outy not ineee


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 10, 2014)

David is it vitals or vittles? Trying to remember what Jethro used to say on Beverly Hillbillies.


None the less looks yummy?

Neil


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 10, 2014)

Great now I'm gonna have to start trading for deer jerky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> David is it vitals or vittles? Trying to remember what Jethro used to say on Beverly Hillbillies.
> 
> 
> None the less looks yummy?
> ...



You are dating yourself Neil- A lot of these youngsters Do not know what you are talking about!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

Vittles. Now back to the cement pond.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 10, 2014)

*vittles. noun*. Food; usually referring to snack foods. "Jethro was getting hungry, so he asked Granny if there were any vittles in the ice box that he could snack on."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 11, 2014)

rowdy if the habanero is a success id love to buy some from you, but only if it HOT. lots of guys do sausage and jerky round here but ive yet to find one truly hot and tasty! if not, no worries


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Josh it was a total success but unfortunately it is all ready gone. I hope to make more next month though it is not for sale. That said next month is Christmas !!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 11, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> David is it vitals or vittles? Trying to remember what Jethro used to say on Beverly Hillbillies.
> 
> 
> None the less looks yummy?
> ...


lol don't realy know -- but a ol hill billy I knew told me-- don't matta hows I says it as long as they nose what I meens

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> Vittles. Now back to the cement pond.


 lol henry you got a Jethro corn flake bowl don't you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


frickin classic I love them dam shows im going to watch every one of them---- thanks kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep, duck, and I still carry the nought every time I cipher.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Henry is that why @Kevin says yous a nought head!!! Or is because youre wanna them easterners that Misses around with some guy who like hairstyx!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Henry is that why @Kevin says yous a nought head!!! Or is because youre wanna them easterners that Misses around with some guy who like hairstyx!!



Rodney there's so many codes and catch-phrases and sly, subtle, triple entendre references in that 2-sentence one-liner that it makes me jealous I didn't write it. @Hen @Bones @Me @AllYouOtherAssHats we have some serious competition.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I not sure if I should say thank you or cool or whoops did it again.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I got a package from @Bigdrowdy1 - Cajun and Habanero Summer Sausages! (And a few wood packing peanuts too!) 

My wife and I tried the Cajun. WOW! I knew it was going to be fantastic from what everyone else has said. And, honestly, this is the best summer sausage my wife or I have ever eaten - even our 2 year old who is a very picky eater loves it! The flavors and spice levels are spot on - neither too much nor too little of anything. The smoke level is just right. Just a perfectly executed sausage - I don't think there'd be any way you could improve it or make it better - it really is that perfect. Can't wait to try the Habanero one too!

Rodney - THANK YOU!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Had some cajun spice summer sausage today and boy was it fantastic! Thanks, @Bigdrowdy1!!! Can't wait to try the others!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

This thread has me wanting to scour my shop for exotic call blanks to tempt the big Texan into shipping something across the Red River...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Doc I am your side of the river for the next couple days. Headed to Marlow to take my Dad pheasant hunting. I will be making some more next month and will include you in my next send outs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

DKMD said:


> This thread has me wanting to scour my shop for exotic call blanks to tempt the big Texan into shipping something across the Red River...


It is definitely worth some good wood!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Doc I am your side of the river for the next couple days. Headed to Marlow to take my Dad pheasant hunting. I will be making some more next month and will include you in my next send outs.




Good luck and have fun with your dad......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Good luck and have fun with your dad......


Maybe you should invite Rodney and his dad up for a visit. You benefit by ridding yourself of some meese and we all get moose summer sausage!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Maybe you should invite Rodney and his dad up for a visit. You benefit by ridding yourself of some meese and we all get moose summer sausage!




That sounds like a great Idea- if we cannot find the moose there are deer all over.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Little further than I wanna drive. How much can you fit in a LFRB game box? LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Doc I am your side of the river for the next couple days. Headed to Marlow to take my Dad pheasant hunting. I will be making some more next month and will include you in my next send outs.



If it works out that you've got enough to share, I'm your huckleberry. If not, I'm OK with that too. Either way, why don't you send me your mailing address so I can send you some call blanks? I don't turn calls, but I've got quite a few burly, swirly pieces that are begging to become calls.


----------

